# It is small.....



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This little is a good low volume coaxer and distress call. You can get some really high pitch sounds from this guy. The wood is Black & White ebony. $13 shipped. PM me if you are interested.








View attachment peeps.wav
View attachment byebyebirdie.wav

View attachment squeaktacular.wav
View attachment raspiersqeaktacular.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice little call!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Ed. I have to get the calls and info to Chris so I can stop plastering the call board. LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Rick, give us a picture with something to compare the call size to, maybe a quarter standing beside it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good idea mike. I will get in one shortly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I like the sound of that one...pretty too !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A .243 round so it is small but not tiny small. I layed it down with a quarter but it kept coming out blurry.


----------

